
Laptop Driven Development - duck
http://oinopa.com/2010/10/24/laptop-driven-development.html
======
Ogre
There are times when I do good amounts of work via the console even when I
have plenty of screen real estate. But GNU screen or tmux are much better ways
to go about it than C-z etc. I wonder if this was written by someone who
hasn't heard of screen? Screen does work just fine on a Mac too, I use it all
the time. I haven't gotten around to trying tmux anywhere yet.

I would have just left this comment on the linked article, but it doesn't seem
to allow comments.

~~~
rudle
I agree completely.

As a long-time screen (and now tmux) user, reading about this wild hack on top
of job control made me wince more than once.

------
PilotPirx
I use KDE. Konsole has multiple tabs. KDE has virtual desktops. I work on a
laptop permanently and don't see the point in this. And as already mentioned
by Ogre and rudle, there are screen and tmux.

